# horseshoe tattoo ideas



## paintluver

^^That is a really neat idea!
I am going to get hoof prints "running" across my foot.
And I want to get a star on my hand.


----------



## mistygirl

i want a horse show with a cross in the middle on my lower back. 

you could maybe do a favorit saying in the shape of a horse shoe or your horses names that would be cool i like the foot prints across the foot one thats cool.


----------



## gulcorina

well not many ideas you can find about horseshoe tattoos but here are a few i could find

also you can consider a horse tatto i am planning to get one and i have many ideas..


----------



## amandaandeggo

i wanna get a trail of "horse shoe prints" tattoed on me someday. just like tracks


----------



## farmpony84

gulcorina said:


> View attachment 31707


*NOT *that one! The luck is all spilling out!!!!!


A friend of mine has a tiny one on her ankle that has a small halo over it.

You could do one w/ wings....?


----------



## armydogs

i really like yalls ideas of a horseshoe tattoo. im going to look into it and see what i can find.


----------



## hillarymorganstovall

It can't be upside down, It's bad luck...


----------



## SilverSpur

i was thinking of getting a horse shoe with a star in the center and with a rose either side of the shoe.


----------



## BoBimble

My friend has a really nice horse shoe tattoo. It's really small but it's got the name of her horse on it. I'll see if i can get a photo of it!


----------



## HowClever

please excuse the hairy leg! :lol:


----------



## my2geldings

Neat tattoo! what do the birds represent?


----------



## HowClever

Thanks. They represent me & my Mum, we both got it done on my 21st birthday


----------



## gulcorina

the day my tattoo was made. now it looks neat


----------



## canarr4

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/photo.php?pid=12303742&id=818340472










this is mine!! ive had if for about a month and a half. im looking to get another onee


----------

